# my spotted marsh frogs



## blueyman (Jun 3, 2011)

cheers cam


----------



## timantula (Jun 3, 2011)

im spewing 4 out of 5 of my striped marsh froggys died the other night......and the one left isnt looking to flash..


----------



## blueyman (Jun 3, 2011)

That would be terrible. Do you know why?


----------



## timantula (Jun 3, 2011)

im taking a water sample in tom morn to get tested for toxins etc.. but it could also be the mondo grass and moss that i got from bunnings could have introduced somthing. but they where all in the water when i found them so im thinking they couldnt get out of the water when the light went out and drowned.. the did have fairly good access points to get out tho...


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 3, 2011)

timantula said:


> im spewing 4 out of 5 of my striped marsh froggys died the other night......and the one left isnt looking to flash..


 
happened to me aswell 
and i know why. in summer when i put their sub (cocopeat) in i didnt even squish any water out so it was really wet and didnt get too hot.
now it gets TOO cold in winter. so i should of relised and squished water out :/.
done that now and the other 3 are thriving


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 3, 2011)

What's the best temp for them? Mine are looking a bit sluggish, and I've been worried. I'm in a fairly cold area of Melbourne. D'you think I'll need to get them some heating?


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 3, 2011)

They're naturally around here, don't worry if they're inactive


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 4, 2011)

They are awesome little things. I couldn't tell my girlfriend when I was getting them. After two days it was a bit hard to keep telling her that the noise was just really noisey crickets.


----------



## zacthefrog (Jun 4, 2011)

These guys arent hard to keep at all ive got about 100 -200 of them adult and baby. They just keep having little froggys


----------



## blueyman (Jun 4, 2011)

zacthefrog said:


> These guys arent hard to keep at all ive got about 100 -200 of them adult and baby. They just keep having little froggys


how big is your enclosure?


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 4, 2011)

I meant their range is from around Vic.


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 4, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> They're naturally around here, don't worry if they're inactive



Thank you. That's a relief. I was told that, but this post put the wind up me a bit. I originally got these little guys to "flavour" pinky mice for my CTS, but it didn't work and I've always wanted frogs anyway and I'm very fond of them. Now I'm getting them a bigger cage organised (it's set up, I just want to make sure it's running properly as a mini-ecosystem before I put them in it) and want to get them a couple of girls and some brown tree frogs as well. I keep being told how easy they are to keep, but not how to keep them _optimally_, despite a fair bit of research. If you can recommend books or website to help me make their lives as close to perfect as possible, I'd be grateful.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 4, 2011)

Just experiment Naga, I did, I'm getting some more tomorrow from a breeder. At first I had them on gravel, then gravel and moss (which one escaped/hid forever in), and now I'm going to try Kritter's Crumble.


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah cool. Mine are on gravel and moss, with a lot of mossy sticks and plants to climb on - the marsh frogs climb way more than I thought they would! They've been thoroughly happy for months (I heard that gravel can cause impactions, but I tweezer or hand feed mine so it's not an issue), but they've become sluggish with the cold weather lately and being a newbie frog keeper I've been worried. Is there a breeder locally? I'm not that far away from you, area-wise, and the only person I know who sells these (aside from in pet shops) is Craig from O Magic Frog in Dandenong, which is a bit of a trek.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah Craig is the breeder I go to. Nice guy, but since I'm going to Amazing Amazon at 2:00 I won't be able to get to Dandenong today. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 4, 2011)

Hope you get some nice ones!


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 4, 2011)

Just got one an hour or so ago. It's nice


----------



## Lis66 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Naga,
I have lots of spotted marsh frogs in my garden during the warmer months, theres a pond which always had taddy's in it, many different kinds but the only one Ive id so far is the spotted marsh, their so cute and come in many different shades.
I thing they hibernate for winter.

sorry about the typos


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 4, 2011)

I love Craig!


----------



## timantula (Jun 4, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Yeah Craig is the breeder I go to. Nice guy, but since I'm going to Amazing Amazon at 2:00 I won't be able to get to Dandenong today. Tomorrow will be better.



is that the guy near the dandy train station??? and what are your thoughts on amazing amazon?

ive just answered it myself.. Welcome To Omagic Frogs Butterflies and Insects : Home


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 4, 2011)

Lis66 said:


> Hey Naga,
> I have lots of spotted marsh frogs in my garden during the warmer months, theres a pond which always had taddy's in it, many different kinds but the only one Ive id so far is the spotted marsh, their so cute and come in many different shades.
> I thing they hibernate for winter.
> 
> sorry about the typos



Great to know. Thanks heaps Lis.


----------



## timantula (Jun 5, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> I love Craig!



i went and saw craig today..... about my marshys croaking it.. he reackons it was chytrid fungus. great guy, he could talk the leg off an iron table.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 7, 2011)

timantula said:


> im taking a water sample in tom morn to get tested for toxins etc.. but it could also be the mondo grass and moss that i got from bunnings could have introduced somthing. but they where all in the water when i found them so im thinking they couldnt get out of the water when the light went out and drowned.. the did have fairly good access points to get out tho...



Buying plants from a nursery or bunning even a local garden store will have fertilizers in it which will kill your frogs as it is toxic to them. you MUST wash all the soil off the roots so there is no soil left and then wash the plant itself under water which will garantee no fertilizers on the plants and cant be speaded to the frogs.



Naga_Kanya said:


> What's the best temp for them? Mine are looking a bit sluggish, and I've been worried. I'm in a fairly cold area of Melbourne. D'you think I'll need to get them some heating?


 
Marsh frogs are nocturnal, so there for they dont need heating, calcium or UVA/UVB, pretty much the easiest frog to keep alive in a standard container with a lid and food.

Here are a couple of pictures of my 3























There Bigger now just havn't taken any picturs of them, to busy with my 4 tiny white lipped tree frogs now. never knew frogs could be so time consuming


----------



## blueyman (Jun 7, 2011)

nice spotted marsh frogs froggiestyle


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 7, 2011)

cheers mate


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 7, 2011)

Froggiestyle said:


> Marsh frogs are nocturnal, so there for they dont need heating, calcium or UVA/UVB, pretty much the easiest frog to keep alive in a standard container with a lid and food.
> 
> There Bigger now just havn't taken any picturs of them, to busy with my 4 tiny white lipped tree frogs now. never knew frogs could be so time consuming



Thanks for clearing that up. What did you feed yours? Mine are on crickets; should I be giving them anything else to make them happy? Yours are gorgeous little guys!


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 8, 2011)

mate im feeding mine crickets also, got told that isnt not best to feed mealworms to there adults as there asids in there stomach wont kill the mealworm and it will eat its way out.

Goes for any other frog also


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 8, 2011)

Wood beetles are good too, also flies. I breed both, crickets set me back just under $20 every couple of days still though with the various other critters I have that eat them too. I hear crickets are no good/hard to breed so I'll just leave that to the experts and stick with woodies and flies which is relatively simple  Otherwise moths & pinkys for frog food, but maybe not so much for Spotted Marsh. But variety is the spice of life. Just crickets is boring- How would you like it if you got served up the same tasting/looking/smelling/etc food day in and day out? Bleh.

Craig turns my grey clouds into sunshine. I could live in his backyard. He is SO knoweledgeable.... I dunno even how to spell that word.... He knows SO much about SO much! But yes, he does like to talk. Which I don't mind. I just soak it all up. I call him 'My Frog Man'


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 8, 2011)

I feed mine pin heads, small worms, slater beetles(crawly beetle?) and these little bugs that look a bit like termites but darker.
Except for the crickets my garden supplies my food, few bits of cardboard and plywood lying on the ground. Heaps around when it rains.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 23, 2011)

Couple of pics I got of my guys









I've been feeding mine flies this last week. I got a tub of pupae with a cricket order. They didn't hatch for nearly 3 weeks I was almost ready to turf them, and then Bam! a dozen of them hatched. Stupid me put the whole tub in the enclosure, before checking how escape proof the lid was. I've now made a new neater fitting lid, but with all the flies getting round my house its starting to feel a lot like summer.

Frogs are loving them thou, so noisy and active everynight.


----------

